# Columbia Helicopter's Chinook Is In Our Area



## slowp (Jul 29, 2009)

Yup. We have a little fire up in the higher country that has half a dozen smoke jumpers on it. Since current temp is 102 with 20% humidity (low for here) and there may be winds coming up, Columbia arrived with their Chinook. 
I saw them fly out with a bucket while I was driving home. 

We are having a record setting heat wave, and logging is now in full hootowl.
No yarding using blocks, no chainsaw falling in yarder units, skidders have to shut down at 1 PM as well as everything else.


----------



## oregoncutter (Jul 29, 2009)

*same here it's ugly*

We hit 108 yesterday, 106 tuesday, and 104 monday with around 16% humidity and a decent wind. Last day I worked was Monday, shut us down til further notice cutting. Have one 400 acre fire going about 20 miles from home. Some of those columbia pilots are insane, we had on barely clear our skyline years ago the riggin crew about $hit themselves, then to top it off when he came back up the canyon he buzzed our lines again, I''ll say this they got balls.


----------



## Rookie1 (Jul 29, 2009)

Slowp I have to ask what is Columbia? Remember some of us lead sheltered lives back here on the east side of the country.


----------



## stihlloggin (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey slowp, The last i heard we were still on 1:00 shut down on cuttin. Do you know if the hoot owl is state wide or not.


----------



## deeker (Jul 29, 2009)

The Columbia Chinook that slowp referred to is a model, of the Chinook.


----------



## slowp (Jul 29, 2009)

Columbia is a very large, maybe the largest? Helicopter company based in Portland, Oregon. They do logging, fire stuff, heavy lifting and even have contracted with the govt. to deliver food and supplies to starving folks in Chad? Somewhere in Africa. They make a lot of their money during fire season. 

I don't know who else is in hootowl. It isn't done statewide, it is done by regions. We are 659 South. The state and private lands are in a logging shutdown. The DNR has a website and the Forest Service here has a phone number, which was not updated this morning. 

Right now I'm hearing some thunder boomers. I'm sitting in front of a fan in an 87 degree house. Still cooler than outside. Maybe I'll get an air conditioner next year!


----------



## slowp (Jul 29, 2009)

Here's the DNR website and map.
http://fortress.wa.gov/dnr/ifpl/IFPL.aspx


----------



## Rookie1 (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for the answer Slowp. Sounds like a interesting company.


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 29, 2009)

In Collyfornia the high fire danger condition days are called Red Flag days.

The boss, if he is still my boss, has the yarder working with a crew that does not include me. I don't know if I'm fired or replaced but I guess I no longer have a job with him. I like the work but not the lack of communications.


----------



## 380LGR (Jul 29, 2009)

Man if I could only give you guys some of this f&%*#@g rain we got here its bad bad bad!!!!! I swear it only stops for about 10 hrs,that would be the only dry spell we have had for about 6 weeks....


----------



## Greystoke (Jul 29, 2009)

*Columbia*



Rookie1 said:


> Slowp I have to ask what is Columbia? Remember some of us lead sheltered lives back here on the east side of the country.


Here is Columbiahttp://www.colheli.com/colheli.htmlThey are a Big outfit! I fell timber for them for about 7 years...a lot of traveling...good outfit to work for if you can handle being a gypsy...tough to have a family, which is why i quit. Their helicopters are awesome, and when it comes to maintenance, they are top notch. I miss all the people that I used to work with for Columbia


----------



## hammerlogging (Jul 30, 2009)

2dogs said:


> The boss, if he is still my boss, has the yarder working with a crew that does not include me. I don't know if I'm fired or replaced but I guess I no longer have a job with him. I like the work but not the lack of communications.



Bummer. Or, PITA. Hope it works out.


----------



## slowp (Jul 30, 2009)

380LGR said:


> Man if I could only give you guys some of this f&%*#@g rain we got here its bad bad bad!!!!! I swear it only stops for about 10 hrs,that would be the only dry spell we have had for about 6 weeks....



We are built more for that than this heat. Just saw where Seattle is worried about a bridge expanding, a couple sidewalks have buckled, and only12% of the population has airconditioning. I only have in in my car and pickups. Cranky and Whiney, that's what we are.

I have to go up and look at landing locations. And I don't feel like eating anything. Maybe I'll shrink. 

Back on the topic, we got more thunder yesterday, and I will see if there's a city in the hayfield. That's where the Chinook is based.


----------



## Ironbark (Jul 30, 2009)

380LGR said:


> Man if I could only give you guys some of this f&%*#@g rain we got here its bad bad bad!!!!! I swear it only stops for about 10 hrs,that would be the only dry spell we have had for about 6 weeks....



Same here 3000 miles east in England. The jet stream has got stuck over us like last year and it's cool, wet and windy. Looking out of the window right now it's as black as the ace of spades. Still my lawn is looking very very nice, but I have to cut it every other day 

Hope your weather doesn't affect your wild berry harvest this year Slowp.


----------



## slowp (Jul 30, 2009)

As I drove down the hill, there was quite a bit of smoke to be seen. Not the hot white stuff, but brown. Then I saw the Payson (AZ) hotshots had been eating at the cafe, so looks like we have berry habitat in the making. We're supposed to cool down a bit as of tomorrow and I can't wait. I wonder if the fire t-shirts are already made?


----------



## HS Climber (Jul 30, 2009)

We are getting alot of smoke here in astoria from that fire. with that north northwest wind.

You can barely see the washington side from here in Orygon.


----------



## Hddnis (Jul 30, 2009)

We went from rain and cool, wearing a swearshirt till mid-afternoon, kind of weather to this freaking record breaking heat. Temp at the house hit 108 in the shade. Inside was a cool feeling 95. I fixed the A/C yesterday, that kept it a nice 80 inside in the afternoon. 



Mr. HE


----------



## AZLOGGER (Jul 30, 2009)

tarzanstree said:


> Here is Columbiahttp://www.colheli.com/colheli.htmlThey are a Big outfit! I fell timber for them for about 7 years...a lot of traveling...good outfit to work for if you can handle being a gypsy...tough to have a family, which is why i quit. Their helicopters are awesome, and when it comes to maintenance, they are top notch. I miss all the people that I used to work with for Columbia



:agree2:

I worked for them also, as a shovel operator, sorting & decking logs, & loading log trucks. One day I loaded 87 loads of logs, no breaks or a lunch break that day. I enjoyed working for them, and my co-workers were a productive but fun bunch to be around.


----------



## AZLOGGER (Jul 30, 2009)

slowp said:


> As I drove down the hill, there was quite a bit of smoke to be seen. Not the hot white stuff, but brown. Then I saw the Payson (AZ) hotshots had been eating at the cafe, so looks like we have berry habitat in the making. We're supposed to cool down a bit as of tomorrow and I can't wait. I wonder if the fire t-shirts are already made?



slowp;
You guys take care of my hotshot crews up there, I supply 4 hotshot crews from here around the Globe area, 2 of them are out on the San Carlos reservation cutting 8 miles of handline on a fire that was supposedly under control last Friday, but blew out Monday with the 40mph wind gusts we had.


----------



## slowp (Jul 30, 2009)

Maybe I should put on my old Heber Hotshot t-shirt and stroll around.

Nope I've not been a hot shot, but they gave us the t-shirts for filling in for them on the Special Olympics Torch Ride--it got bicycled across the Mogollon Rim. 

I was a Randle Mop Shot though...:biggrinbounce2:

Here's how the fire looked at 10AM. There were 20 some fires going. At 10 the Langille Fire was 50 acres and spotting ahead a bit. The lookout/ incident commander was saying it was going to be an interesting afternoon. I was up OKing landing locations for the next round of yarder settings. 





Also, there was a crazy wind that went through in places and took down a lot of cottonwood trees and branches. Strange times here!


----------



## AZLOGGER (Jul 30, 2009)

slowp said:


> Maybe I should put on my old *Heber Hotshot t-shirt *and stroll around.
> 
> Nope I've not been a hot shot, but they gave us the t-shirts for filling in for them on the Special Olympics Torch Ride--it got bicycled across the Mogollon Rim.
> 
> ...




Funny you mention that, I grew up in Heber-Overgaard, moved to Globe when I started High School.


----------



## sILlogger (Jul 30, 2009)

now if it was just 90% humidity you would know how it is around her in the summer on a hot day.


----------



## bullbuck (Jul 30, 2009)

slowp said:


> As I drove down the hill, there was quite a bit of smoke to be seen. Not the hot white stuff, but brown. Then I saw the Payson (AZ) hotshots had been eating at the cafe, so looks like we have berry habitat in the making. We're supposed to cool down a bit as of tomorrow and I can't wait. I wonder if the fire t-shirts are already made?


if not,they are rolling off the presses as we speak,once the incident is named they are on it!cant blame them everybodys out to make a buck or two


----------



## slowp (Jul 30, 2009)

sILlogger said:


> now if it was just 90% humidity you would know how it is around her in the summer on a hot day.



I experienced that in Cheeseland. That was incentive to return home to here!
I don't know how you can stand it.


----------



## hammerlogging (Jul 30, 2009)

slowp said:


> I experienced that in Cheeseland. That was incentive to return home to here!
> I don't know how you can stand it.



We have really nice bug sounds all suimmer evenings. Otherwise, we just tolerate it. And, about 2 1/2 gallons of water per day while cutting. I could probably cut that in half if I didn't drink so damn much coffee. Oh well, that ain't gonna happen. 
Pulled a cute little turtle out of my block today, put him up on the jammer perch where he could wander off, safer than in the fall zone! Thats what my friend Willy would call a "national geographic moment"

And now, as said by another faller, sliviculturally speaking, "When in doubt, wipe it out"

No work tomorrow, 80% chance of 2 inches of rain by tomorrow evening.


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 31, 2009)

Summer rain is such a strange concept growing up on the central coast of Collyfornia. We also have the lowest incidence of lightning in the country. Now that it an offcial El Nino year I just hope we have a wet winter.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 31, 2009)

*You call that a Fire , Thats not a fire !!*

You want to see a fire , check out the Rail Belt Complex on Google earth !!! The Chakina fire by McCarthy is only 42,500 acres , I think the Rock Slough is 43k acres ........ We got fires , man do we got fires ....... The nearest that I know of is the Chakina , it,s about a hundred miles away and sometimes the visibility is down to a mile ...... Being a coastal Alaskan primarily , these fires kind of freak me out ............ The prospect of starting one with my saw REALLY freaks me out !!!!! Today it was close to 90 in the woods ..... Gotta pace myself in this heat ...


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey Tarzan, , Did you ever cut around a faller for Columbia named Ryan McBride ????? He was living in Libby last I knew ..


----------



## Humptulips (Jul 31, 2009)

Up late and the dry spell must be over. It's raining in Humptulips.


----------



## hammerlogging (Jul 31, 2009)

tramp bushler said:


> The prospect of starting one with my saw REALLY freaks me out !!!!!



I remember living in coastal Nor Cal (pre-logging for me), just above/in from the fog belt, bucking some redwood logs in the summertime and seeing that bark start to smoulder from the heat off the exhaust, pretty easy to do, start a fire out there.


----------



## slowp (Jul 31, 2009)

The hooktender was pretty worried until they had to shut down. Since they were downhill logging, he had blocks and a haulback. The lift was not good on some of the places so lines were dragging through the duff. We could smell the smoke from that. 

Humptulips, please send the rain along with cool temps this way! I'd gladly send you cookies!


----------



## kkottemann (Jul 31, 2009)

What is hoot owl? Does that have something to do with shutting down at 1pm. 

Sounds pretty hot up there....all you can do is grin and bear it! It gets into the mid 90's here by 9am on a regular basis.....almost got it wiped though, october is not too far off!


----------



## Greystoke (Jul 31, 2009)

tramp bushler said:


> Hey Tarzan, , Did you ever cut around a faller for Columbia named Ryan McBride ????? He was living in Libby last I knew ..



Does not ring a bell, but I spent most of my timber falling career on the coast.


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 31, 2009)

hammerlogging said:


> I remember living in coastal Nor Cal (pre-logging for me), just above/in from the fog belt, bucking some redwood logs in the summertime and seeing that bark start to smoulder from the heat off the exhaust, pretty easy to do, start a fire out there.



Yep. It puts the muffler modding mania expressed here in a whole differnt light.


----------



## slowp (Aug 1, 2009)

The strategy for the bigger fire was to let it burn and monitor it. The smokejumpers said it was the steepest ground they'd ever been on. We used to work on timber sale units in that area just fine.  There was one unit that the fallers somehow used ropes on though.Looked to me, like it blew up this afternoon. One of those huge smoke columns that at first glance looks like a big thunderhead till you figure it out, was visible in that direction. 

I hope it slows down when it hits some of the old clearcuts. The clearcuts are now young plantations but back in the day, the slash and cull logs were cleaned up pretty well so maybe the flames will lay down.


----------



## bullbuck (Aug 1, 2009)

seems like a clearcut would be a real nice place to lay out a retardant line,they got any heavy air tankers up there?or just the bucket


----------



## slowp (Aug 1, 2009)

bullbuck said:


> seems like a clearcut would be a real nice place to lay out a retardant line,they got any heavy air tankers up there?or just the bucket



Sounded like they made a drop on one of the smaller fires. There's one that was going across the river from a campground so it was hit hard by crews.
They mentioned that the retardent line was working on it, but also had hose and pumps going. The Chinook was sitting in the hayfield with lots of bodies working on it. I took a picture but have to shrink it on the other computer to post it on this one. 

I can't find much on the bigger fire yet. The report has it up to 100 acres. 
We're usually referred to as an asbestos forest. The biggest fire last year was a half acre. We've cooled off a bit so that will help.


----------



## bullbuck (Aug 1, 2009)

slowp said:


> Sounded like they made a drop on one of the smaller fires. There's one that was going across the river from a campground so it was hit hard by crews.
> They mentioned that the retardent line was working on it, but also had hose and pumps going. The Chinook was sitting in the hayfield with lots of bodies working on it. I took a picture but have to shrink it on the other computer to post it on this one.
> 
> I can't find much on the bigger fire yet. The report has it up to 100 acres.
> We're usually referred to as an asbestos forest. The biggest fire last year was a half acre. We've cooled off a bit so that will help.



oh ok,due to the highr moisture content in your fuels i assume,so fires up there may just actually taper off on their own


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 1, 2009)

Hopping up a muffler isn,t such a good idea most of the time .. Ace Morgan only opened up the muffler intake to match the opened up exhaust port on the jug ....... He flat refused to take out the screen . even for Southeast Alaska ....... Where incidentally I,ve lit plenty of Yellow Cedars on fire facing them up ... 044 stihls run really hot .. They can really start fires .. It,s good when A guy can get them on the ground in a puddle to put the fire out ...... ...
. If a muffler is dual ported , and both ports have good replaceable screens .aa modified muffler is fine , IMO ...... 
. Nice thing about having a port on the left side of the muffler , Makes a good hand warmer in -35 F temps ............


----------



## Humptulips (Aug 1, 2009)

kkottemann said:


> What is hoot owl? Does that have something to do with shutting down at 1pm.
> 
> Sounds pretty hot up there....all you can do is grin and bear it! It gets into the mid 90's here by 9am on a regular basis.....almost got it wiped though, october is not too far off!



I see noone answered your question so I'll be polite. 
Yea hoot owl is starting at first light and working til early shutdown for fire danger.


----------



## slowp (Aug 2, 2009)

Hours you can work are 8PM to 1PM. There's a total shutdown of yarders using blocks (haulback) and falling on yarder ground. You can yard with a shotgun system, fall in a skidder unit, use skidders, work on a landing, or use a feller buncher during the above hours. 

Shotgun: Uses gravity to get the carriage down the hill. No haulback or corner blocks needed


----------



## bullbuck (Aug 2, 2009)

in our area in hoot owl conditions after 1pm shutdown they would even require a 3 hr "firewatch"so whoever the rookie was at the time could get a 3 hr. paid nap,thats what it equated to


----------



## slowp (Aug 3, 2009)

It is still there today, and the smaller helicopters are multiplying. There are now 3 of them. 

The fire camp was getting set up today. It is in the hayfield next to our office. We're not used to sharing our bathrooms with so many people. We hope they use the porta potties instead! 

I'm doing my normal thing of staying out in the woods all I can.


----------



## kkottemann (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## Roy M (Aug 4, 2009)

We are having the busiest fire season in recent memory. Drove back from Kamloops yesterday and watched a Bell medium bucketing the Brookmere fire. The tv news shows lots of footage from the fires, the crews are throwing everything they got but given the size and speed it seems an exercise in futility. IMHO, the air crews are nuts flying in that smoke.


----------



## HS Climber (Aug 4, 2009)

There not nuts. there just doing there job


----------



## oregoncutter (Aug 4, 2009)

HS Climber said:


> There not nuts. there just doing there job



That's right, I think it would take some balls to fly into some of the situations these pilots do on a fire. Most of them I have met seem to have good common sense, and a good sense of humor, I know we have a fire about 12 miles from me, that's around 4,500 acres a couple of days ago they quit flying due to the smoke being too thick, and started working on a bunch of little lightning strike fires nearby. My hat goes off to those guys.


----------



## HS Climber (Aug 4, 2009)

well dont get me wrong they have to be a little crazy to do that. 
just like smoke jumpers.
Those guys are all great.


----------



## bullbuck (Aug 4, 2009)

in o1 i watched a chinook,just my guess?but hit an air pocket or something?they were probably 2 miles away and were getting lined up for a drop as i watched the nose fell almost vertical they simultaneously dropped the load and powered out basically staring down the tree stems,it scared me just watching it!if you are gonna pilot you cant be one that "freezes up"also my hats off to the pilots


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2009)

Back in 2003 with the Lost Creek fire we watched some impressive air shows. Wish I would have taken a camera for the flight I was on to check fire conditions. We got to watch a 212 come in and bucket to a couple of porta-ponds to refill them as they had a couple of mark 3's pumping out of them. Very impressive skill and graceful as he dropped the bucket to just over the pond and filled it.

One thing I never got to see was the Canadair ducks refilling off the lakes, but managed to see alot of drops from them and the big conairs.


----------



## Greystoke (Aug 5, 2009)

bullbuck said:


> in o1 i watched a chinook,just my guess?but hit an air pocket or something?they were probably 2 miles away and were getting lined up for a drop as i watched the nose fell almost vertical they simultaneously dropped the load and powered out basically staring down the tree stems,it scared me just watching it!if you are gonna pilot you cant be one that "freezes up"also my hats off to the pilots


Thought you might appreciate this picture:





Cool story behind it here if you are interested:http://www.colheli.com/colheli.htmlGo to that website and click on "the hover barge photo" under "news and events".


----------



## bullbuck (Aug 5, 2009)

thanks cody,yup thats just what it looked like!except he was maybe 200'up in the air?but as he hauled ars outta there to regain lift,his bucket looked awful close to the treeline,i love watchin helis fly ecspecially the big uns!


----------



## slowp (Aug 5, 2009)

The Chinook is still in the hayfield. I think they want to go to the Morton Loggers Jubilee.  Perhaps give some competition to the ultra light who flie around while the announcer says it is Morton's own Blue Angels.

I heard a good one today. On the 28 acre fire, which was a priority to get out, the guy in charge told the crews, throw away your fog nozzles, this is a straight stream show, and whatever you do, don't turn your nozzle off. 

Kind of a "Welcome to firefighting in Western Warshington!"

We have water nearby, usually. 

He said that his fire was out and very muddy.


----------



## bullbuck (Aug 5, 2009)

sounds like a good time that mortons jubilee,do they have an open mod lawnmower class?


----------



## slowp (Aug 5, 2009)

The lawnmower races are hard to understand. We like to watch the crashes.
Nobody gets hurt, we hope. 

One year a mower caught on fire and a beer drinker ran out and poured his beer on it. It was OK, they either have Miller or Bud. 

But they have time trials before the race. I think the time trials are to find out if the mower can make it around the track. Every mower that survives the time trials goes into the races. They race and race and finally, the last race has everybody in it. 

There's a competition for the best looking mower too. 

They have a big log in front of the beer garden so the crowd is protected.
Before the mowers would hit the log, they have to crash through bales of hay. 

Time trials start Friday evening at 6 PM. Salmon burgers to follow.


----------



## bullbuck (Aug 5, 2009)

sounds alot like a race back to the beer cooler,maybe if you where lucky overcook the beergarden turn and make a early pitstop for fuel


----------



## RavensRoost (Aug 10, 2009)

*Morton*

I was in Morton this past Thursday and saw them starting to set things up. Too bad we could not have hung around, but had to get back to Chehalis and fly out of Portland Friday.


----------



## Roy M (Aug 11, 2009)

I got a kick while watching Heliloggers last night. They were filming a Helifor Chinook and showed a brief clip of one of the pilots. I worked with him in 1988, he is a great guy and very professional.


----------



## bullbuck (Aug 13, 2009)

slowp said:


> The Chinook is still in the hayfield. I think they want to go to the Morton Loggers Jubilee.  Perhaps give some competition to the ultra light who flie around while the announcer says it is Morton's own Blue Angels.
> 
> I heard a good one today. On the 28 acre fire, which was a priority to get out, the guy in charge told the crews, throw away your fog nozzles, this is a straight stream show, and whatever you do, don't turn your nozzle off.
> 
> ...


they ever fly that chinook?or was it just for show?just curious


----------



## Jumper (Aug 13, 2009)

Worked with them many times, and have about 20 jumps out of them as well both static line and freefall.

Pic is one I took in Afghanistan in June.


----------



## Jumper (Aug 13, 2009)

tarzanstree said:


> Thought you might appreciate this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BTW not a Chinook but its smaller brother, the Vertol 107, aka Sea Knight in US Service, Labrador in the Canadian Forces.


----------



## bullbuck (Aug 14, 2009)

Jumper said:


> Worked with them many times, and have about 20 jumps out of them as well both static line and freefall.
> 
> Pic is one I took in Afghanistan in June.


nice pic!jumping out of one?even better,keep up the good work!


----------



## slowp (Aug 14, 2009)

bullbuck said:


> they ever fly that chinook?or was it just for show?just curious



They flew it a little bit, but mostly had it on standby. We've since had almost an inch of rain. I think we still have a small helicopter for the fire folks to fly around and look at stuff with. Yesterday was so foggy in the woods, but I heard it fire up when I went home. 

We could see our breath yesterday. I put on a fleece sweater for wandering about in the huckleberry and reprod. I was flagging in a road. We will now heat up a bit again.


----------



## bullbuck (Aug 14, 2009)

slowp said:


> They flew it a little bit, but mostly had it on standby. We've since had almost an inch of rain. I think we still have a small helicopter for the fire folks to fly around and look at stuff with. Yesterday was so foggy in the woods, but I heard it fire up when I went home.
> 
> We could see our breath yesterday. I put on a fleece sweater for wandering about in the huckleberry and reprod. I was flagging in a road. We will now heat up a bit again.



good deal,glad you guys have had some rain,we have been real lucky with getting some rain down here not quite the typical monsoons like in years past,but hey well take what we can get!we seem to have eluded anotherfire season,just barelynow to see what winter brings?


----------



## zervizer (Aug 15, 2009)

slowp said:


> They flew it a little bit, but mostly had it on standby. We've since had almost an inch of rain. I think we still have a small helicopter for the fire folks to fly around and look at stuff with. Yesterday was so foggy in the woods, but I heard it fire up when I went home.
> 
> We could see our breath yesterday. I put on a fleece sweater for wandering about in the huckleberry and reprod. I was flagging in a road. We will now heat up a bit again.



Its been just as wet over here in the ne corner of wa. Had like 3" of rain in the last week... putting a pretty quick end to my fire season. Those chinooks are awesome.. too bad they don't make them any more.


----------



## wvlogger (Aug 16, 2009)

i have sen them cutting



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNaSk1B-C5c&feature=channel_page


----------



## Gologit (Aug 16, 2009)

zervizer said:


> Its been just as wet over here in the ne corner of wa. Had like 3" of rain in the last week... putting a pretty quick end to my fire season. Those chinooks are awesome.. too bad they don't make them any more.



I think Boeing sold the manufacturing rights to a Japanese company.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Sep 30, 2009)

sILlogger said:


> now if it was just 90% humidity you would know how it is around her in the summer on a hot day.



Yup, high humidity, high temps, and no wind, a typical summer day around here.


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 30, 2009)

Gologit said:


> I think Boeing sold the manufacturing rights to a Japanese company.



Isn't Boeing rebuilding Chinooks for the military?


----------



## Gologit (Sep 30, 2009)

2dogs said:


> Isn't Boeing rebuilding Chinooks for the military?



Dunno. Chowdozer would be a good one to ask.


----------



## Jumper (Sep 30, 2009)

2dogs said:


> Isn't Boeing rebuilding Chinooks for the military?



Sure are, in Chester, Pa, though I think most of their activity is new builds these days. My best friend, who I am visiting two weekends from now works for them, mainly on US Army projects. Canada just bought 16 new ones as well.

Amazing aircraft when you consider it entered service in 1962.

http://www.boeing.com/rotorcraft/military/ch47d/index.htm


----------



## tramp bushler (Oct 2, 2009)

You guys still having fires down there ?????????????? Heck weve already had moose season ,, It,s 5- 10 below @ Happy Valley , MP 334 Dalton Hwy . With winds to 35 mph ....


----------



## Gologit (Oct 2, 2009)

tramp bushler said:


> You guys still having fires down there ?????????????? Heck weve already had moose season ,, It,s 5- 10 below @ Happy Valley , MP 334 Dalton Hwy . With winds to 35 mph ....



Yup...went home early yesterday, Red Flag day.


----------

